# 2013 Hedgehog Welfare Society Wheel-a-thon!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xavier,Gambit and Magneto have entered the 2013 Hedgehog Welfare Society Wheel-a-thon! All to raise money for hogs in need, pledges will be accepted till Feb 1st, no donataion is to big or small! If you'd like to pledge in my hogs honor let me know and i'll message you my paypal email address. For every wheel sold in the month of Jan. i'll be making a dontation. So far we have raised $26!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My gang are running again this year too although Willie is the only active runner we have right now. The rest are elderly or have health issues and don't run like they used to. If anyone wants to donate to TheHedgieDen hedgehogs, let me know.  

Are there any other participants on HHC? If so, add a post about your gang to this thread.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What's a wheel-a-ton? How does it work?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Draenog said:


> What's a wheel-a-ton? How does it work?


 Basically people pledge a dollar amount and that all goes to the HWS to help hogs in need.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xavier,Gambit and Magneto have entered the 2013 Hedgehog Welfare Society Wheel-a-thon! All to raise money for hogs in need, pledges will be accepted till Feb 1st, no donataion is to big or small! If you'd like to make a pledge via paypal my email address is [email protected] please send as a gift with 2013 wheel-a-thon in the subject line. For every wheel sold in the month of Jan. i'll be making a $2 dontation. So far we have raised $139!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

me and my sonic is going to donate a dollar thats all thats in my paypal account right now.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sugargliderlove said:


> me and my sonic is going to donate a dollar thats all thats in my paypal account right now.


 Thank you :mrgreen: that makes $150 so far!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

your welcome, I am getting my associates degree in business management so I can open a pet store and animal rescue. I will be educating people about animals such as hedgehogs and sugar gliders so they are properly taken care of.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

I would totally donate if I wasn't a broke college student  maybe next year.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Team Xavier has raised $182 so far, lets make that $200 by days end!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We have collected $226 so far,  still time to make a donation for the HWS wheel a thon, if you'd like to donate to Team Xavier via paypal my email is [email protected] 
Please put 2013 HWS wheel a thon in the subject line and send as a gift.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to $314 raised for the Hedgehog Welfare Society's 2013 wheel-a-thon! Still time to get them donations sent to [email protected] PM me for details, please!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Check this out about the Wheel-a-thon! :mrgreen: BTW i'm still begging for donations, only need a little less than $200 to beat last years total of $518!
http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/critt ... -2013.aspx


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Team Xavier has raised $403 for the HWS Wheel-a-thon! Still plenty of time to donate(if you can) to one of the many teams running in the wheel-a-thon, thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here's another article about the Hedgehog Welfare Society Wheel-A-Thon  
http://www.examiner.com/article/how-hed ... h-february


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Just got a $50 donation from someone very special! We are at $459, not far from last years total of $518! :mrgreen:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

**BUMP**


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

MomLady said:


> **BUMP**


Thank You! :mrgreen:

Xavier,Gambit and Magneto(Team Xaiver) have entered the 2013 Hedgehog Welfare Society Wheel-a-thon! All to raise money for hedgehogs in need, pledges will be accepted till Feb 1st, no donataion is to big or small! If you'd like to make a pledge for Team Xavier or one of the others teams let me know and i'll message you my paypal email address or put you in contact with another team. For every wheel sold in the month of Jan. i'll be making a dontation of $2. So far we have raised nearly $600 beating last years total of $518! This is the biggest fund rasier the HWS has each year so please donate if you can.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Up to $615 raised for the HWS, still time to donate if you can.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xavier,Gambit and Magneto(Team Xaiver) have entered the 2013 Hedgehog Welfare Society Wheel-a-thon! All to raise money for hedgehogs in need, pledges will be accepted till Feb 1st, no donataion is to big or small! If you'd like to make a pledge for Team Xavier my paypal email address is [email protected] be sure to send as a gift with 2013 wheel-a-thon in the subject line. For every wheel sold in the month of Jan. i'll be making a dontation of $2. So far we have raised $710(our goal is $1,000) beating last years total of $518! This is the biggest fund rasier the HWS has each year so please donate if you can. A very big Thank You goes out to all that have given, God Bless!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Xavier,Gambit and Magneto(Team Xaiver) have entered the 2013 Hedgehog Welfare Society Wheel-a-thon! All to raise money for hedgehogs in need, pledges will be accepted till Feb 1st, no donataion is to big or small! If you'd like to make a pledge for Team Xavier my paypal email address is [email protected] be sure to send as a gift with 2013 wheel-a-thon in the subject line. For every wheel sold in the month of Jan. i'll be making a dontation of $2. So far we have raised *$760! *We are nearing our goal of *$1,000 *but time is running out! This is the biggest fund rasier the HWS has each year so please donate if you can. A very big Thank You goes out to all that have given, God Bless!


----------



## McButter (Dec 25, 2012)

Bananas and I sent a donation to you Larry. Good luck.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

McButter said:


> Bananas and I sent a donation to you Larry. Good luck.


Thank you so much! :mrgreen: Only need $20 more to reach $800!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Still accepting donations till this friday! Over $800 raised so far with a cool $1,000 in our sights! :mrgreen: Give if you can this is the HWS's biggest fund rasier of the year.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Today is the last day to donate to the HWS Wheel-A-Thon! To make a donation under team Xavier email me at [email protected] or message me here for more info. So far we have raised $881 only $119 short of our goal of $1,000! :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Looks like we raised $1,006 for the 2013 HWS wheel-a-thon! A big thank you goes out to all 282 people that donated!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The 2013 HWS wheel-a-thon raised liked $4,700!! :mrgreen: Team Xavier came in 1st place with $1,008, thanks to everyone who made it happened!


----------

